# Crystal River area in December -- Wanna fish?



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm dragging the family and my Shadowcast 16 from Colorado down to Crystal River to hide out from the COVID and chase some fish, tickle some manatees, etc. 😎

Any microskiffers in the area first few weeks of December wanna share some time on the bow and the pole?

I grew up fishing a small jon boat all around the power plant with shrimp on jig heads, Zara spooks, etc. 

This'll be my first trip back in years and I'm a lot older/little wiser/more cautious with a fiberglass boat I love. Throwing flies primarily and hoping to luck into some clean enough water/conditions to sight fish. I'll likely have a spinning rod in the boat as well.

GiddyUP!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Have fun brother. That will be cool to fish your old grounds.


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

when are you going?


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Was there late Nov to Dec 18. Back in cold CO now tying flies...


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

heard that. Cheers mate, few days too late i guess lol


----------

